
The Unpredictable Cactus - prismatic
https://www.lrb.co.uk/the-paper/v42/n01/emily-witt/the-unpredictable-cactus
======
emrehan
This’s an essay on the short relationship between psychedelics and the Western
culture.

~~~
lordgrenville
Thanks for the description. The LRB has a metered paywall, so I didn't want to
click through just to see if I want to read it...

------
01100011
I had a rather enjoyable experience with home grown torch cacti. Only mild
nausea with about 12 hours of colorful visuals and the easiest ride of any
psychedelic I've tried (LSD, psilocybin, and a LSD lookalike on blotter). I do
feel like I was a bit filled by the experience, so I wonder if mescaline, or
something else in the cactus, possesses neurotoxic effects like high dose
MDMA. Also, watch the spines. I got poked and felt like I had arthritis in my
thumb joint for about 4 months afterwards.

